# Video editing software



## rpt (May 1, 2013)

Hi,

Looking for guidance from the folks who shoot video. Some months back I bought a video editing software called "VideoPad Video Editor" from NCH software http://www.nchsoftware.com/videopad/index.html. While it works for me, I am looking for other options. I do not do any professional stuff - mostly "documenting" stuff like storytelling sessions or the once in a blue moon hawk fight etc. Nothing that gets me money. But that is not the point. I'd like to know what you guys use on the windows platform. Yup! My name is rpt and I am a windowsaholic! 

OK, to the serious stuff. What am I looking for:

What kind of video shooting do you do? Wedding, Sports, News, BIF, Cheeta sprints - etc.
What video editing software do you use?
Why you like your video editing software?
What are the cons for that software?

I have been using Audacity http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ for sound editing - have converted many LP records (over 50 with another may be 75 or so to go) to digital form using this open source software. I think it is great! It is free and guess what? It never crashed on me! Ever! And mind you I am on the Windows platform! OK, so the question: 
Is there any decent open source program for video editing?

I guess this is it. Look forward to your informative responses. I have got many for my questions on this forum.

Thanks in advance


----------



## expatinasia (May 5, 2013)

I use Sony Vegas Pro. I like it, and find it easy to use. The con is that it is quite expensive though they do have cheaper - and excellent quality - options such as the Studio etc.

I do not think it really matters what one shoots. A video is a video, what is in it really makes no difference.


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> I use Sony Vegas Pro. I like it, and find it easy to use. The con is that it is quite expensive though they do have cheaper - and excellent quality - options such as the Studio etc.
> 
> I do not think it really matters what one shoots. A video is a video, what is in it really makes no difference.


Thanks! I was giving up on this thread wondering if most video shooters used Mac... I did look up Sony Vegas the other day. May be I will take a free download and try it out to compare it with my current VideoPad editor.


----------



## expatinasia (May 6, 2013)

What you should look for in the video software is how it uses your video card and RAM etc. For example, Sony Vegas Pro makes very good use of CUDA and the Video card etc which makes it much faster. Of course this also depends on your computer system etc.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## rpt (May 6, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> What you should look for in the video software is how it uses your video card and RAM etc. For example, Sony Vegas Pro makes very good use of CUDA and the Video card etc which makes it much faster. Of course this also depends on your computer system etc.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Sure I will.


----------

